# Black water 2-22-2012. Bass Post Spawn?



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

I went out on Wednesday to show my brother around the river. We caught a few fish with the largest bass being 3.8 lbs. The thing is the bass looked skinny as if she had already dropped her eggs. I know it was a warm winter, but do you guys think they have already started to spawn?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't think so. 

NJD


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

some may have. last weekend at seminole they were in all 3 stages of the spawn.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Iv seen allot of bass in different ponds allready with beds made out paired up with females. There not eating no matter what you put in front of there faces, So I would say yes many are in pre spawn right now


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Sure it's possible she had dropped her eggs, depends on water temp. In my favorite lake, beds are made and being guarded, no girls yet...bet this stretch of warm weather this week makes it happen.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

in one of the laes i fish im starting to see them move up and swim around in the shallows AGAIN. like barefoot said this stretch of 3-4 days with 70s will get them going but be ready for them to back off a little again but sat night. suppose to drop into the 40s again. but within the next 2 weeks it will be on.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

With all the rain and storms up north, the rivers are still too cool for spawn, they are probably skinny from not eating much during the winter. They should be feeding well now getting ready for the spawn, but it looks to slow down a little since the north is getting some snow that will be melting and cooling the water down in the next few days to a week.

Now for spring fed or dammed ponds/lakes, the water should be warmer and spawn may have started already.


----------

